# Outside jaws for 3" Chuck on HF 7x12?



## oregondave (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, I bought a used 7x12 on craigslist I believe it is this one:

   Harbor Freight 93799 Central Machinery 7x12 Mini Lathe  

It has the 3" chuck.  It did not come with the outside jaws.  I am only able to learn with very small diameter pieces. I would like to buy the outside jaws, but I am unable to find the right part number.  I see outside chucks on ebay between $11 and $25.  LMS (great company, not complaining) wants to much.

How do I make sure I order the right outside jaws on ebay, by checking for the part number, etc?

If you have the outside jaws, for the 3" chuck, can you tell me the four digit number on the side of the jaws?

Thanks!


----------



## PHPaul (Dec 14, 2017)

Don't know if this helps or not, but on my Grizzly 7x12 the inside and outside jaws both have the same number (9042) printed on the jaw and etched in the slot.


----------



## markba633csi (Dec 15, 2017)

I think you have only 2 options:
1) buy a set of jaws on Ebay and hope they fit-you may get lucky
2) buy a whole new 3 jaw or consider buying a 4 jaw with reversible jaws
Mark


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 16, 2017)

I agree with mark, you could get a set like this one for cheap but it may or may not fit your chuck, I would consider an upgrade to a 4" chuck.


----------



## Douglasr (Dec 17, 2017)

Call Harbor Freight parts department, they can help you. The website will not. I bought a complete cross slide from them a while back, seems like it was $30 shipped but It did take a few weeks shipping. Try them and I think you will be please with the cost if you can wait on the shipping. Good luck


----------

